# User manual for Izzo MyWay Pompeii?



## Velobee

Hello. I am brand new here and I need help!

I have bought a MyWay 2 group dual fuel Pompeii. It has no user manual and I would like to run it off lpg and also not from a mains water feed ( it's for use in a catering trailer) any help gratefully received.

And...any advice for the guy I bought from who is sticking it on a pallet - instructions on removing the lever handles to make it less vulnerable to damage in transit?

One more thing while I'm here! Previously I have used National Pallets to courier a machine (with no probs) - does anyone have other recommendations on couriers/ freight firms to get the machine from Lincolnshire to scotland ?

many thanks


----------



## Glenn

One of the best resources will be Bella Barista who are Izzo Pompeii stockists

They are also able to advise on setting up machines for catering purposes through their Towability branch of the business


----------



## 4085

Will there be that much difference, bearing in mind if you collect it yourself guaranteeing safe delivery to the cost of transporting it. You need to make sure that the courier will insure it for the replacement value, and that will add a substantial amount to the cost


----------



## Velobee

Hi and thanks

I phoned Bella Barista today, but no joy. I was told the manual goes out in hard copy with the new machine and there isn't a PDF version they have. I have emailed Izzo in Italy also

it is a 560 mile round trip from here to Lincoln which would be a stressful drive of at least thirteen hours. Not something I am seriously considering, so any reliable courier suggestions welcome


----------



## funinacup

I used Drummond Distribution to ship a machine from Cardiff to Glasgow recently, could be worth trying them.

With regards to running the machine without mains water, you simply buy a large water container and use a Flojet water pump to suck water from the tank and pump it to your machine. They're around £120 ish new or keep a eye on ebay etc.


----------



## jeebsy

Milanski on here had one for sale, not sure if it's still available but it was a good price - contact him.


----------



## Velobee

Many thanks Michael


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> Milanski on here had one for sale, not sure if it's still available but it was a good price - contact him.


Not me blud.


----------



## jeebsy

Milanski said:


> Not me blud.


A flojet?


----------



## No big name!

You want the Inglese version?

They are correct, there is no PDF version of the manual, but......

If you PM me with your email address; I will send you an MS Word version!

NBN


----------



## Velobee

Re the flojet, has anyone experience of using the bottled water pump from 12 volt dc power source?


----------



## No big name!

User manual now emailed to OP...

NBN


----------



## NickR

http://www.mywayitaly.com - wow


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> A flojet?


Ah, the flojet soz. No, that sold a while ago...


----------



## Milanski

Op pm'ed me asking for the manual...


----------



## jeebsy

That'll teach me to use the quote function


----------



## debbie toner

hi we have Izzo Pompei and need to get a new thermocouple and also a copy of the manual showing installation instructions for our gas man to fit and adjust the gas side - would you still have a copy of the installation guide as the manual that came with the machine didnt have these instructions in it. Mnay thanks


----------



## Jon

debbie toner said:


> hi we have Izzo Pompei and need to get a new thermocouple and also a copy of the manual showing installation instructions for our gas man to fit and adjust the gas side - would you still have a copy of the installation guide as the manual that came with the machine didnt have these instructions in it. Mnay thanks


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## espressotechno

Tudor Tea & Coffee Co (Purfleet area) import the commercial Pompei lever machines & carry spares.


----------



## MOLOKO

No big name! said:


> You want the Inglese version?
> 
> They are correct, there is no PDF version of the manual, but......
> 
> If you PM me with your email address; I will send you an MS Word version!
> 
> NBN


Will send you a PM too. Thanks!


----------



## Delifresh

Hi, could I get a copy of the Gruppo Izzo pompei lever 2 group manual that you have on MS Word as well please

Regards

Delifresh


----------



## Ozzie78

Hi guys Iv just purchased an izzo my way pommei and found your forum when looking for a user manual

It would be extremely appreciated if you could email me a copy and any advice on the machine would be amazing as Iv never used a commercial coffee machine until now ?

thanks

darren


----------



## Dailygrinduk

No big name! said:


> User manual now emailed to OP...
> 
> NBN


 Hi,

please could you send me a copy of this

I will pay for it

thank you


----------



## MelissaSKMurphy

Could I possibly get a copy of the manual as well?? Would be super appreciative!!

thanks!

melissa


----------



## Jony

You should be able to get it online or maybe Bella Barista site


----------



## copyrat

Hi Velobee,

how did you get on? I've just bought the same machine. Looking to connect it to propane but I'm a bit nervous without a user manual or installation instructions.

curious to hear how yours turned out.

cheers


----------



## Emble

Hi there

I run a mobile coffee van using LPG with a 2 group head izzo pompei. It works fantastically. Although recently started to run with a larger flame when warming up the boiler. Would love a operators manual if someone could send me one. Any tips on this would help. Many thanks 
Emma-jane


----------



## El carajillo

I think you need to contact a GAS SAFE engineer who is qualified to work on LPG, burner and gas aeration may need adjusting and cleaning (not a DIY job)


----------



## Emble

El carajillo said:


> I think you need to contact a GAS SAFE engineer who is qualified to work on LPG, burner and gas aeration may need adjusting and cleaning (not a DIY job)


He’s booked for this Sunday so will look then. Just wanted my machine specifications/manual to help if needed.


----------



## Adam_leonard

No big name! said:


> User manual now emailed to OP...
> 
> NBN


Monring, ive recently bought a izzo lever machine, but unfortunately is didnt come with a user manual, do you still have a copy as a word document you could possibly send me over? 
kind regards 

Adam


----------



## Adam_leonard

Velobee said:


> Hello. I am brand new here and I need help!
> 
> I have bought a MyWay 2 group dual fuel Pompeii. It has no user manual and I would like to run it off lpg and also not from a mains water feed ( it's for use in a catering trailer) any help gratefully received.
> 
> And...any advice for the guy I bought from who is sticking it on a pallet - instructions on removing the lever handles to make it less vulnerable to damage in transit?
> 
> One more thing while I'm here! Previously I have used National Pallets to courier a machine (with no probs) - does anyone have other recommendations on couriers/ freight firms to get the machine from Lincolnshire to scotland ?
> 
> many thanks


Morning, Ive recently done the same as you and bought a second hand izzo lever machine, which hasnt come with a user manual. Did you manage to find a copy? and if so would there be any chance you could send it over?
kind regards 
Adam


----------

